# CPUs



## whitesid (Jan 14, 2008)

i know that the CPUs are plated gold. but what is the base metals the gold is plated on?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 14, 2008)

The base metal ranges from copper to various alloys. Some older cpus even have steel substrates. 

Intel 486's and Pentium I's are typically copper pins, with a thin nickel overlay then gold plated. The Intel MMX cpus families (fiber cpus with legs) are usually kovar. The other miscellaneous cpu families like Motorola's , TI's, LSI fiber cpus, etc vary with type. 

The best source of CPU package construction data can usually be found on the manufacturers website. 

Steve


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2008)

Steve,

On the subject of fibre CPU's, i have approx 10Kg's of them.

In your experience, what would you expect the average yield to be and the best method to use?

I tried a small batch in 70% Nitric at outside temp, basically to try and dissolved the silver solder and get the pins to fall off. However, the temp of the reaction went sky high and the fibre bodies just "melted" into large blobs, trapping the pins.  

The main reason for asking about the yield is down to the fact I can't refine just now due to outside temp and the high prices being paid on ebay for scrap might be more profitable.

Your advice would be appreciated.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 15, 2008)

Buzz,

I don't have any hard data on the fiber cpus. If I had to guess, I'd say between 1/2 gram to 1 gram per pound maximum.

If you're looking for some quick cash Ebay is the way to go.

Steve


----------



## Buzz (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for that Steve.

If you were to process these, which method would you use?

Regards
Buzz


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 16, 2008)

Buzz, 

I would first remove the heat spreaders with a heat gun to expose the top of the cpu. The cpus would next go into a long slow AP soak. After the soak the process would be very similar to processing the fingers foils with AP as shown on my website. This would be a slow but effective process.

Steve


----------



## banjags (Jan 16, 2008)

let me see if I understand this. first soak the entire processor in AP. then once the foil are separated soak the foils in AP again. or would you goto hcl and clorox 2nd to dissolve the gold? (i got a bunch of fiber processor i might process soon)


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 16, 2008)

After removing the heat spreaders from the tops of the cpus treat the cpus as if they were fingers scrap. 

Once you have the foils and powder from the AP treat them with HCl-Cl.

Steve


----------

